# In Scotland



## Llynn (Sep 18, 2019)

After a few days in Edinburgh overcoming jet lag, yesterday I drove to St Andrews. Hotel is right across the street from the Old  Course. Beautiful!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 19, 2019)

Any pictures ???


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

Llynn said:


> After a few days in Edinburgh overcoming jet lag, yesterday I drove to St Andrews. Hotel is right across the street from the Old  Course. Beautiful!


 Pleased you're enjoying yourself in my home country!! How's the weather up there..?.. is it cold and cloudy? .. here in the South we have glorious sun and  70f, ..., still you don't need the sun to enjoy yourself in Scotland!!


----------



## toffee (Sep 19, 2019)

its a lovely setting lynn ..enjoy your day


----------



## Llynn (Sep 19, 2019)

Tonight finds me in Inverness. I  will be here for a few days. Weather is shirtsleeve with beautiful sunny skies. I seldom bother with photographs when I travel so afraid I have none to share.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 19, 2019)

Oh I want to hear more! I've always wanted to visit Scotland!


----------



## 911 (Sep 20, 2019)

I’ve always heard that it’s a very beautiful country. Have a good time.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 20, 2019)

So jealous!  But have started planning a visit for either fall of next year or late spring 2021.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

911 said:


> I’ve always heard that it’s a very beautiful country. Have a good time.


 It _is_ a beautiful country..it's where I was born and raised. !! ❤...altho' like every country it has the not so pretty parts!!


----------



## 911 (Sep 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> It _is_ a beautiful country..it's where I was born and raised. !! ❤...altho' like every country it has the not so pretty parts!!


My niece’s husband was born and raised in Edinburgh. They met online. He came here to the U.S. and got a job and an apartment almost right away. After going together for about 18 months, they were married. Then, they went to Edinburgh and was married again. Here, it was a Protestant wedding, over there, it was a Catholic wedding. I was invited to go along over with my niece and her family, but it was bad timing. I may have missed my only opportunity to get a free trip to Scotland. Drat! 

His last name is Bell. Is that a common name over there?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

911 said:


> My niece’s husband was born and raised in Edinburgh. They met online. He came here to the U.S. and got a job and an apartment almost right away. After going together for about 18 months, they were married. Then, they went to Edinburgh and was married again. Here, it was a Protestant wedding, over there, it was a Catholic wedding. I was invited to go along over with my niece and her family, but it was bad timing. I may have missed my only opportunity to get a free trip to Scotland. Drat!
> 
> His last name is Bell. Is that a common name over there?


 Not really common..no!!. However I'm a little confused, because someone already married would not have been permitted to get married again, especially ina catholic church!! I know this only too well. My mother was a Catholic and my father was a protestant, it caused a lot of angst in our family!!


----------



## 911 (Sep 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Not really common..no!!. However I'm a little confused, because someone already married would not have been permitted to get married again, especially ina catholic church!! I know this only too well. My mother was a Catholic and my father was a protestant, it caused a lot of angst in our family!!



Maybe when they went over there, they didn’t tell the Priest. I don’t know, but I do know they did it somehow. 

Here in the U.S., I have attended weddings that were conducted by 2 different Pastors from 2 different churches. For example; 1 was a Methodist Pastor while the other was a Lutheran Pastor. Both are considered to be Protestants.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 20, 2019)

911 said:


> Here in the U.S., I have attended weddings that were conducted by 2 different Pastors from 2 different churches. For example; 1 was a Methodist Pastor while the other was a Lutheran Pastor. Both are considered to be Protestants.



total thread derail... but one of my college roommates was Greek Orthodox and she married a Roman Catholic.  They had a formal, hybrid service with both priests.  It was beautiful, but very, very looooooong since they incorporated all the high church liturgy from both traditions.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 20, 2019)

@Llynn    When you get back, I'd love to know the places you recommend, whether you liked this time of year.  I'm torn between visiting in late spring or early fall.   @hollydolly ...would love your input!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> @Llynn    When you get back, I'd love to know the places you recommend, whether you liked this time of year.  I'm torn between visiting in late spring or early fall.   @hollydolly ...*would love your input!*



I could bore you for years....it's my home country, so if you gave me an idea of what part of Scotland you'd like to visit I'd be much more helpful. I was born and raised on the west coast. My mum and all my maternal relatives on the East Coast, but I've visited the North of Scotland  and the Highlands many times too...


----------



## jerry old (Sep 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> It _is_ a beautiful country..it's where I was born and raised. !! ❤...altho' like every country it has the not so pretty parts!!


My entire knowledge of Scotland's climate  comes from "Braveheart" which depicted Scotland as cold, rainy and chilly: say it ain't so? 
Is the messy weather only in the Highlands.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> My entire knowledge of Scotland's climate  comes from "Braveheart" which depicted Scotland as cold, rainy and chilly: say it ain't so?
> Is the messy weather only in the Highlands.


 No, actually most of the rain falls on the west coast, that's why it's so green and beautiful but it's also  not as cold as the rest of Scotland can be.. .  The highlands and the very north and the islands   are the coldest part of not only Scotland but the  UK...but on a sunny day they are stunning. Braveheart was a joke of a film 

Take a trip on google earth , or street view !! 

The hottest part of the UK is down here in the south of England...


----------



## Llynn (Sep 20, 2019)

Today was quite warm, mid 70s f. If one were so inclined you would be comfortable wearing a bikini this week. Now rain is predicted for next so you might want your bikini to be water proof and fur lined at that time. Going to drop in on Nessie tomorrow, enjoying a boat ride on Loch Ness. I know, it's a touristy thing to do but like eating haggis (I loved it) it is something a visitor to the country just has to do.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 20, 2019)

its going to take me a while to get an image of a fur lined bikini (humr[ , harr , ah  um),


----------



## Llynn (Sep 22, 2019)

Drove to Glengarry and the slept in the Glengarry Castle Hotel on the shore of Loch Oich.I highly recommend this accomodation..the four newer Bently automobiles in the parking area indicate it is a popular place for folks with means beyond mine  Will be driving on through the beautiful highlands and will be stopping for the night at Sterling in a former school converted to a hotel located just below the Castle. Rain in store all this week.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

Llynn said:


> Drove to Glengarry and the slept in the Glengarry Castle Hotel on the shore of Loch Oich.I highly recommend this accomodation..the four newer Bently automobiles in the parking area indicate it is a popular place for folks with means beyond mine  Will be driving on through the beautiful highlands and will be stopping for the night at Sterling in a former school converted to a hotel located just below the Castle. Rain in store all this week.


Just a small correction Llynn hope you don't mind.. It's spelled *Stirling*_* , *_it's where I was born...  enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 23, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> My entire knowledge of Scotland's climate  comes from "Braveheart" which depicted Scotland as cold, rainy and chilly: say it ain't so?
> Is the messy weather only in the Highlands.


Oh that everyone had the heart of Braveheart! Sorry I kind of went off topic there but to me William Wallace is such an inspiration.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 23, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Just a small correction Llynn hope you don't mind.. It's spelled *Stirling*_* , *_it's where I was born...  enjoy the rest of your trip


Thanks. I think I was spell checked and didn't  notice. Hope you don't mind my "American's perspective" comments regarding your beautiful country and I realize now that I probably shouId have never started it... being a foreigner an all. In fact, I think I will end this travelogue now and let any interested folks direct any questions and comments to you as you suggested earlier.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

Llynn said:


> Thanks. I think I was spell checked and didn't  notice. Hope you don't mind my "American's perspective" comments regarding your beautiful country and I realize now that I probably shouId have never started it... being a foreigner an all. In fact, I think I will end this travelogue now and let any interested folks direct any questions and comments to you as you suggested earlier.


 Oh please don't let that put you off. I enjoy reading the perspectives of visitors, you see things through different eyes, and it's lovely to read.


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 25, 2019)

I haven't been to Scotland, but sure did enjoy visiting Britain, Ireland and Wales.  The real bonus of visiting the UK is almost _everyone_ there speaks English! Maybe someday I'll grab the wife and plan a trip.  Lots to see there and some intriguing island to visit.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> I haven't been to Scotland, but sure did enjoy visiting Britain, Ireland and Wales.  *The real bonus of visiting the UK is almost everyone there speaks English!* Maybe someday I'll grab the wife and plan a trip.  Lots to see there and some intriguing island to visit.



LOL... you learned it from us !!...pleased you enjoyed your trips here !!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 28, 2019)

On a campsite in Germany a few days ago.......

Campsite warden, who spoke pretty good English - "Weather is for rain today - just like Scotland"
Me - " that's just on the west coast,  the east where I live is drier, but windy"

He looked at me and said "Yes, I can see - it's blown your hair off!"

Who said the Germans didn't have a sense of humour?


----------

